# best rotors/pads for 04 maxima



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

Ive been wanting to change all my brake pads and rotors on my 04 Maxima and was wondering what would be the best choice for both? I have so many choices that i don't know what route i wanna go. I figured if im ganna do it im ganna go all out. So just looking for some feedback.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

Rotors - I can't comment. Haven't had to change any yet on any car.

Pads - Go with ceramic for less noise/dust and rotor wear.

I like the wearever ceramics from advance auto. About $40 for a front set.

Don't get the cheap $20 metallic pads, they will chew up your rotors and be noisy.


----------

